# The bikepacking thread



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

I felt bad about hijacking BikerScoutSparky's thread, so I'll start a new one.

I'm putting gear together to try this out. Just experimenting, I came up with this. Needs refinement, but it's a start. This was my first modern mountain bike I made into my city bike. I took the crappy stock suspension fork off of it and converted it to rigid. Since I took these pics, I have mounted up some knobby tires.





8Track showed interest, as did an old friend of mine. As a group, we can take more gear (as in, we don't need 3 stoves for 3 people, and such), and might have access to better shared gear, like bob trailers or whatever. Plus, we can take the strongest rider and make him/her the beer mule. 

On that note, is there such a thing as a good canned beer? Bottles are heavy, and harder to pack out than alu cans.

So I have no firm plans as of yet, no firm date of actually trying this, but I would like to give it a go this summer sometime.

I figure my part is going to be in stages.

First, figure out what gear I need and what I can live without, and how to pack it on the bike so it doesn't fall off, break my rack, or send me careening off the trail.

Second stage is to take my loaded bike on a good trail ride, like China Camp or JMP/Redwood East Ridge/West Ridge so I can bail out of if stuff breaks, whatever... so I can figure out how the bike handles, how long I can go with an extra 10-15 pounds on board... that sorta thing.

Third stage would be to do a semi-local ride, say to Lake Chabot which would be about 7 mile from my house... camp for a night and come back.

The big enchilada will be to spend a long day riding out... say 30 miler so or so for an overnight, and then ride back the next day... and not get killed, or end up killing somebody else in the process.... and actually having a good time at it.

Issues I have to work out:

What food is good, easy to cook on a camp stove, and doesn't weigh a ton. Bonus points for stuff that you cook in water, therefore being lighter weight.

Finding campsites that have water, and a way to tote and/or filter the water for cooking, cleaning, etc. It would suck to have to carry all of my water to and from.

Dealing with bathroom issues, easily solved by choosing campsites with facilities.

Packing all of said gear on bike so it stays put and doesn't get damaged (or make me crash)

Any suggestions? Anybody like to join me?


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd have an interest in this! I enjoyed the Hut trip last fall - hadn't done any loaded touring since my New Zealand trip 20+ years ago! I had a set of panniers for the hut trip, and carried extra gear and a lot of tools, because I had the room. So - where are you thinking of going, for how long, etc...? Don't know if I could go, but would be interested. I carried 35 lbs on the rigid 29'er for Telluride - Moab, and while almost all of the trip was dirt roads, we did a 5 - 6 mile stretch of some very technical singletrack (Ute Creek Trail) and it was fine fully loaded. As far as canned beer - Fosters in "Oilcans" is a pretty decent choice for a canned beer. Also, Guiness comes in a can if you like your stuff dark! Ice - now that can be the trick if there isn't a 7/11 or Quik-e-mart somewhere close by...


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks good so far. I've toured on a roadbike, and mikesee's lightweight touring thread got me thinking about digging out all my old gear and going somewhere in the Sierra.

Why cook? While hot food is nice, if it is summer weather in the mountains, it probably isn't essential. REI's got an aisle full of dehydrated food that occasionally cooks up to something tasty, and there is a huge variety if you're willing to pay the price. I used to eat Svenhard (sp?) danishes ... not much more calorie-dense food than that. 

For water, I'd get a multi-gallon collapsible container. Hopefully you'll be near a water source that you can easily walk to and filter/turn a tap, but if not you can unload the bike and ride back to where you can get water. If there is no practical water source in riding distance, I'd reconsider where you are going ... or go stash water ahead of time.

Bathroom issues are solved with deep knee bend exercises and a big tree to hide behind. Take bags to pack it out as well.

I'd love to join you, but family would likely prevent. I was thinking the Grouse Ridge area, Loon Lake, or the Rim Trail would be good for my first try. Any of those would be less than a days ride out, and have easy bail-outs if more Svendhards were required.



pimpbot said:


> Issues I have to work out:
> 
> What food is good, easy to cook on a camp stove, and doesn't weigh a ton. Bonus points for stuff that you cook in water, therefore being lighter weight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

I think the Chabot idea is a good one to test things out. If you find that you would like to try something more adventurous, you could plan something in Coe. I've taken my daughter out to Point Reyes and that was nice (there are a couple of places you can bike into there -- one easy, one more difficult).

From my backpacking experience, those freeze-dried pre-packaged meals are expensive, and not that great. Here are a few things I like to bring (based on a theme of light weight, easy to fix [add water], easy to cleanup, and tastes good):

• regular ol' macaroni and cheese -- skip the butter and milk. Just boil the noodles, drain, and add the cheesy wonder powder.

• Cup-o-noodles (light, cheap, carbos)

• canned meat (e.g., tuna, smoked oysters, sardines) -- throw it in your cup-o-noodles

• bag salad (those pre-packaged salads with the dressing and goodies inside. Good for the first night. I like the mexican fiesta salad :thumbsup

• bread rolls

• Cheese -- yeah it gets a little oily when it's not in the frig, but if it's only for a day or two -- it's good.

• Crackers / Salami

• For breakfast -- hard to beat instant oatmeal (skip the milk)

• Sometimes I'll splurge (given the weight) and bring canned peaches.

• Canned beer -- Tecati :thumbsup: (never packed it tho -- I go with the whiskey flask)

Cheers~
Joe


----------



## scheckler (Jan 25, 2005)

*Interested...*

no suggestions as I have not done this before but have wanted to. I've been talking about doing this at Coe. Never been to Coe either


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Looks like fun. I wonder if you could use a kid trailer to haul stuff? Other good food for packing are bagels--you can squish them and they magically come back into shape--, and tortillas--very packable.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

Thread from my last bikepacking trip that includes pics of loaded FS and hardtail:
bikes: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=244885&highlight=bikepacking
We expected rain and near freezing temperatures that weekend or I would've packed lighter. For a summertime trip, you should be able to go with less.

Coe is nice for bikepacking. You can set up base camp at a lake, then do day ride loops on trails you wouldn't be able to see otherwise. It's possible to fish enough to stay out there for weeks. You're allowed to camp just about anywhere. Problem is summer there gets too hot for me.

Marin and other options would be nice too, I'd think. You'd need to plan out your water sources and where you will camp, probably need reservations to camp.


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

Looking good Pimbot:thumbsup:

May I suggest a smaller self-inflating sleeping pad? I got one for 40 bucks at REI. It only weighs a pound. I love mine, it packs into the size of a small cylinder less than a foot long and about 5-6" in diameter. It's so small I can just stick it in one of the bags. You get the best of both worlds (light and compact). You can also lash longer skinny items to the front of your handlebars.

In my exerience, going as light as possible is key. I know it's expensive to get ultralight versions of every gear you carry but I think it's worth it. Having said that, I still ride around with my 6-pound tent because I don't feel like spending 250 bucks on a ighter one .

Splitting communal gear with other riders also helps *a lot*. Setting up base camp and leaving from it to do unburdened day-rides also adds to the fun. A loaded bike is no fun on technical singletrack. A trailer on a tech trail, forget it.

I also used to pack a lot of freeze-dried stuff for lunch and breakfast (not just dinner) but boiling water , etc. takes too long and is inconvenient. I've found that a small terta pack of soymilk stays cold at night and is good to go for breakfast. Crackers and spreadable cheese makes for a tasty breakfast too! Jerky has lots of protein but makes me super thirsty and isn't that filling for me. Trailmix and granola bars does it for me as far as lunch and snacks go. They are light enough and I can eat them for several days without getting too tired of the taste (unlike powerbars/clif bars - yuck!). Clif bloks are awesome too. I like the texture mainly and avoid the citrus flavors.

For dinners, I just get a few freeze-dried stuff from REI. They are calorie-dense and filling enough even for a guy like me with a hyper metabolism. Chilli mac and beef/mac and cheese are tried and true recipes. I'd stick to the simple recipes and stay away from the too-good-to-be-true stuff like "I Can't Believe it's Sausage Pizza" or "Beef Fajitas". I'd get a light bikepacking stove and a Ti or Al pot. The MSR Pocket Rocket is only 3+ ounces and works great. It's pretty cheap too.

Anway, I love bikepacking and Coe is an excellent place to try it out as long as the weather permits. I wish there were more places like Coe. I was thinking about introducing my girlfriend to bikepacking in Point Reyes. Seems like a nice place to camp out.

You'll soon fine tune your kit after one or two trips. Have fun!

Oh btw, your frame looks like it can fit a pretty roomy frame bag so you can get rid of the rack. Check out carouseldesignworks.com. Jeff Boatman is excellent to work with. He might be a bit busy as he gets a ton of orders. If you are planning on a fall trip though, the timeline might be perfect.


----------



## kev1n (Oct 7, 2005)

The only beer in a can that I consider to be good is Oskar Blues out of Lyons, CO. Good luck finding it out here though. I've had to resort to getting it Fed Ex'd.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

kev1n said:


> The only beer in a can that I consider to be good is Oskar Blues out of Lyons, CO. Good luck finding it out here though. I've had to resort to getting it Fed Ex'd.


Is it really that good? I'm sitting in a Courtyard in Longmont, CO right now, and the Oskar Blues brewpub is only 12 miles away. I'm allowed to check three 70lbs bags, so potentially I could bring home 210lbs of beer.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Oh yeah....*



bailout said:


> Looking good Pimbot:thumbsup:
> 
> May I suggest a smaller self-inflating sleeping pad? I got one for 40 bucks at REI. It only weighs a pound. I love mine, it packs into the size of a small cylinder less than a foot long and about 5-6" in diameter. It's so small I can just stick it in one of the bags. You get the best of both worlds (light and compact). You can also lash longer skinny items to the front of your handlebars.
> 
> ...


I know Jeff. I rode with him once or twice. He does nice work. Too rich for my blood at the moment. I'm probably just going to get some Nashbar or Performance Bike front panniers. I like having my frame clear, and I like having two water bottles. Sometimes, one for lights, although I'm probably not going to bring my big lights... only small LEDs flashlights for emergency backup.


----------



## g-funk (Jul 18, 2005)

dump the tent.

edit: basically dump 1/3 to 1/2 of the gear you have packed already. you think you need that stufff but you don't.


----------



## Biker_Scout_Sparky (Sep 5, 2005)

hey, who wants to do some night riding?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*How do you know...*



g-funk said:


> dump the tent.
> 
> edit: basically dump 1/3 to 1/2 of the gear you have packed already. you think you need that stufff but you don't.


What I have packed?

I dunno. I think I want the tent. As appealing as sleeping under the stars is, I'd rather not wake up with tons of bug bites and slugs, and being licked on my face by raccoons, and a snake in my bag, thanks. Been there already. Also, my tent is pretty dang light.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i like this thread.

i think Arcata is calling me come July

peace...d


----------



## DesertDave (Jan 30, 2005)

An alternative shakedown ride, Black Mountain backpack campground in Monte Bello OSP.
Pit toilet and non-potable water source for filtering.

There's at least one backpack campground in Big Basin one can ride to, I believe.

I used to enjoy Modelo in a can when I was doing 4x4 through-trips.


----------



## kev1n (Oct 7, 2005)

They have some of the best beers around, IMO, and they're big mtb supporters. TenFidy (Imperial stout, 10.5% ABV) is in my top 5 beers of all time, and their standby Dales's Pale Ale won the NYT American Pale Ale tasting. They have a few others that are good as well. Bring back as much as you can. If you don't like it, pm me and I'll buy it off you.

To avoid hijacking pimpbot, I've found plastic growlers to be a good way to transport beer on backpacking rips, though keeping them cold is another problem. High gravity beers like imperial stouts and double IPA's also cut back on total weight, since you (presumably) won't drink as much of them. Can't go wrong with a flask of good bourbon and a bag of Humboldt's finest.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey Pimpy. Looks interesting so far. I have a bob trailer you can borrow if you the need comes up. Not sure I could pull this off, but I'm interested. Chabot certainly seems like a great place to give this a shot, though it'd feel kinda funny riding around there all geared up while the RVs are driving in a few feet away on the pavement.

Beer? Murphy's comes in a can, but have water open because you'll have to wait for it to come out -- sing it with me, "Aaaa--aaaanticipation..." Remember that one? btw-- Where's the beef?
105mm


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

My bag is a bit smaller than yours, maybe as much as 20%. My thermarest is way smaller than the bag. It's the size of a big burrito when folded. My tent is smaller too, but mounting it there it almost doesn't matter, and that's where it goes.

I could go for two nights with only one pannier and my camelback. My bag, pad, and everything fits in the one pannier. If I wanted more space I'd wrap the pad around the top tube and zip-tie it.

I use one of these stoves: http://www.csun.edu/~mjurey/penny.html

It heats/boils (almost) exactly one aluminum pot of water with exactly one load of fuel. If you have two people you could easily bring two and have two burners. They weigh exactly 0 by my calculation. 

For overnight rides I just bring two cup-o-noodles for dinner and breakfast and some instant coffee in a ziplock. If I was going for two nights I'd need to add a 2nd pannier so I could bring more substantial food and a water filter, though that could go in a bottle cage.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I was,,,*



Fast Eddy said:


> My bag is a bit smaller than yours, maybe as much as 20%. My thermarest is way smaller than the bag. It's the size of a big burrito when folded. My tent is smaller too, but mounting it there it almost doesn't matter, and that's where it goes.
> 
> I could go for two nights with only one pannier and my camelback. My bag, pad, and everything fits in the one pannier. If I wanted more space I'd wrap the pad around the top tube and zip-tie it.
> 
> ...


... just about to go out and buy 3 keg cans of Heinekin for just that reason, then I found my mom's micro camp stove. It's bigger than the penny stove, but I already own it with fuel, and it includes the cookware set as a case.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

*What makes you think...*

your thread is "The" bikepacking thread. I can't make one of my own?

Have you seen the soda can stove?

Edit... Umm Nevermind


----------



## g-funk (Jul 18, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> What I have packed?


I have x-ray internet vision. anytime people go out on a back/bikepacking trip they usually overpack. make a list of everything you packed and when take your first trip put a checkmark by everything you used, everythime you use it. this will very clearly show you what is excess baggage.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Fast Eddy said:


> I use one of these stoves: http://www.csun.edu/~mjurey/penny.html


Great. Thanks Eddy 

Now I have another project I don't really need.

(That thing looks cool -- I gotta try to build one).


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

*check out lef-t on the oregon board*

have you ever seen any of his posts? check out this one http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=417406

i've actually seen him working @ a bike shop in eugene, a lot of his rides are in the oakridge area. check out how he fastens a lot of his gear to his top tube, although it may be a bit easier if you're not running gears. his posts are great, tons of adventure, and great documentation. check out his hobo stove, maybe a bit heavy but uses natural fuels that can be readily found. he's a good example of not having all the most expensive ultralight gear to get out (not like it's a bad thing), just being out with what you have, and making the best of it.

i'd love to bikepack sometime (never been), i have most of the gear except a h2o filter, if you come up with a plan please share.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

nativeson said:


> he's a good example of not having all the most expensive ultralight gear to get out (not like it's a bad thing), just being out with what you have, and making the best of it.


My "expensive ultralight gear" cost about half as much as my wheel set, or the retail price of my headlight.

The soda can stove on youtube does not work as well as the penny stove. He goes into great detail on his site about why not. The soda can is a hack as compared to the science behind the penny stove.


----------



## MtnBikerDan (Aug 9, 2005)

*Proof of concept load out*

I'm planning a couple of overnighter myself and am formulating my proof of concept test trip from my place in Seabright to the Backpacker campground in Nisene. Then in October, I'm going to COE with some fellow Cruzians on an UL overnighter.

I have a Vaude Day II handlebar bag that will hold light food - Instant Mashed potatoes (just add water type) vac pac white chicken, etc.... I've proven my food choices on numerous solo Winter XC ski overnighters. No cook, just add hot water, off the shelf supermarket foods, repackaged into Freezer ziplock bags. WAY cheaper than freezed dried gack from REI and better for you to boot.
Peanut Butter (squeeze tubed) , Jelly (squeeze tubed), Tortillas for bread. Small bottle of garlic infused olive oil for the spuds. Tapatio hot sauce. Water is boiled via a Jetboil stove carried in my Wingnut Enduro pack. Tea Bags (Peets Chai spiced black tea) Spork.









Dewey Pt Yosemite 2/08









Bear Valley Winter Solstice 08

https://www.rei.com/product/724387

I've got a solo tent that weighs 3lbs (as pictured) but am considering the bug bivy for summer trips. Throw in a Painters plastic tarp with duct tape reinforced tie downs in case of rain / heavy dew.

https://www.adventuremedicalkits.com/kit_detail.asp?series=1000&seriesNav=&kit=3&kitNO=0140-0223

I have a Feathered Friends Rock Wren sleeping bag, but think I'll be fine in a Bivy 2 in summer camping.... These things are rated to 50degrees, adding a Wool long sleeve / cloudveil Primaloft jacket, shell jacket, warm hat and leggings should take it down to low 40's pretty well.

I have a seatpost rack that I lash my stuff sack to, I have a Thermarest Pro Lite 4 sleeping pad that sleeves into a med stuff sack, and I stuff my sleeping bag into that, then lash it to the seatpost rack. - but my friends who have done the San Juan Huts don't reccommend them, they break too often. so, I'm thinking either Vaude or Carradice to stuff sleeping gear shelter into.

https://www.vaude.de/hps/upload/cmi24/produkt_bilder/15126_GROSS.jpg

https://www.carradice.co.uk/mountain-bike-bags/sqr-trax.shtml

My Wingnut Enduro has more than enough room for my water, clothing, stove, headlamp and necessities. I tend to prefer going light but not ridiculously so.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh yea, the flask instead of any thoughts of beer is noteworthy. You can get 100 proof vodka if you have to share, or go out for two nights, or Bacardi 151 will burn in the penny stove in a pinch. You probably wouldn't want to drink it straight though. 151 and Gatorade fruit punch would be interesting in a pinch.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Thought of that too....*



Fast Eddy said:


> Oh yea, the flask instead of any thoughts of beer is noteworthy. You can get 100 proof vodka if you have to share, or go out for two nights, or Bacardi 151 will burn in the penny stove in a pinch. You probably wouldn't want to drink it straight though. 151 and Gatorade fruit punch would be interesting in a pinch.


fuel for the stove, fuel for the brain cells.

Uh oh. I went out and bought a set of waterproof front panneir bags... can be used for rears. I found I had enough Performacne Points to get a set of bags on sale, plus another 10% off for tuesday lunchtime sale. I plunked down $15 and had a set of bags. Problem is now, I'm just going to put more stuff in there.










Good tip about the wool. I forgot how awesome wool is for this kinda stuff.

I'm thinking this weekend is a good time to load up and ride around to see how it feels... see how far I can go... see if I can actually climb anything.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Last summer, preparing to do the Hut Trip, we did quite a few days of loaded riding. I had my 29'er set up as a 2 x 9 and with a 22 x 34 low, and 30 lbs of gear, I was able to climb anything reasonable. We rode from the Chabot Marina, up through the park, Brandon/Redtail/Bort/McDonald/down to Redwood Rd/up to JMP/into Redwood Park/down again/back up to Bort Meadow/Grass Valley/back to Chabot Marina. No really steep hills, but some good rollers and steady 1-1/2 mile climbs. It wasn't bad. Just take it steady and consistent. One thing nice about touring and camping is that you have all day to get there. Keep the mileage expectations reasonable, and figure that you'll have a stoppage or two for repairs/crash each day and you should have plenty of time and won't be totally fried at the end of the day. 35 - 40 mile days for off-road/dirt road touring is kinda nice, IMO...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I didn't get a weight....*

... but I loaded up the mule with probably around 15 pounds of junk (okay, not junk, but my tent, sleeping roll, bag, stove and a bunch of other mysterious stuff just to simulate the gear I would carry) and took it up for an East Ridge/West Ridge loop from my house.

Total distance... about 23 miles
Total gain... guessing about 2400 feet.

I was surprised to find the climbing wasn't that bad, but I did walk some stuff I would normally ride. Not too much, tho.

On the way back down, I dropped through Cinderella. Yeah, cause I roll like that, baby! a 45 pound rigid V-brake bike with loaded panniers down Cindy. That was fun!

Loaded up ready to go


Rolling up Dimond Park trail



Uh, no. Not going to do the steps today



The tunnel under Highway 13



$2 hill. Not going to try that either



Taking a break in the valley between East Ridge and West Ridge



The air was actually quite nice today. A view from Lookout Point


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

Erich, just name the date and I'm there for an overnighter or 3-day trip. I've got everything I need, in either a BOB trailer or an adventure racing pack. I take ultralightweight to a new level. Done both, both work great. Also have a flask of Gentleman Jack in the freezer for this type of occasion.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nooooiiice!*



K-max said:


> Erich, just name the date and I'm there for an overnighter or 3-day trip. I've got everything I need, in either a BOB trailer or an adventure racing pack. I take ultralightweight to a new level. Done both, both work great. Also have a flask of Gentleman Jack in the freezer for this type of occasion.


You're on. Unlike me, it sounds like you actually know what you are doing. I forgot you did that trip through Europe a few years back. Man, I gotta go look that up and read it again.

Oh, unrelated, but check this out.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> You're on. Unlike me, it sounds like you actually know what you are doing. I forgot you did that trip through Europe a few years back. Man, I gotta go look that up and read it again.
> 
> Oh, unrelated, but check this out.


awesome... 
well... as for me... i'm awake at 1am, as the neighbor downstairs continues to blare the Tv and i guess pound on the ceiling with a broom stick or something.
what a nut!

so what are your thoughts about camping?
your set up, etc.

d-


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ok... well, here is my BOB with a new Greenspeed rack, and panniers that i've used for a few years now.


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> K-max said:
> 
> 
> > Erich, just name the date and I'm there for an overnighter or 3-day trip. I've got everything I need, in either a BOB trailer or an adventure racing pack. I take ultralightweight to a new level. Done both, both work great. Also have a flask of Gentleman Jack in the freezer for this type of occasion.
> ...


Man, do you guys have some sort of super "convince-a-wife" power or what? Sprinkle some of that magic fairy dust on me and I'd have a chance at joining ya.


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

Here's the adventure racing pack and the beginning of my solo 3 day TRT trip back in '03...


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

K-max said:


> Here's the adventure racing pack and the beginning of my solo 3 day TRT trip back in '03...


That's the sort of thing I'd want to do, or maybe someplace with even fewer folks than the TRT. Head to the Sierras or somewhere else where there's no "stop by the corner store" option, like there would be in Marin or most places in the BA.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Plim said:


> Man, do you guys have some sort of super "convince-a-wife" power or what? Sprinkle some of that magic fairy dust on me and I'd have a chance at joining ya.


I'm guessing it's called "Contraceptives". Those darn kids are cute, but they sure get in the way of camping, riding, drinking beer (until they turn into teen-agers and then they make you drink more...) Work on her first for an overnighter, and then take her someplace to compensate either before or after the "guy trip"! Good luck -any chance you can join us on a Wednesday night Chabot run?


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

ATBScott said:


> I'm guessing it's called "Contraceptives". Those darn kids are cute, but they sure get in the way of camping, riding, drinking beer (until they turn into teen-agers and then they make you drink more...) Work on her first for an overnighter, and then take her someplace to compensate either before or after the "guy trip"! Good luck -any chance you can join us on a Wednesday night Chabot run?


Kyle and Erich have kids too, so they're just as inept at contraceptives as I am. 

My current problem is that if I leave for a weekend my wife's gotta watch El Droolio 24-7, which isn't very fun. My MIL is about to move out here from the east coast, so that problem may actually be ameliorated soon...

I'd love to join the Wed. Chabot ride, but it's just a tad too early for me. After work I take L'il Poopy for a walk around the neighborhood, feed him, give him a bath and then put him to bed about 7pm. Luckily there's a Wednesday Redwood/JMP ride that starts about 7:30 that I can catch on to - but it's awfully late by the time we're done. I'm sure Whiny McCryalot's ever-changing schedule will alter again and let me ride whitcha again at Chabot at some point.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I prefer....*



Plim said:


> Man, do you guys have some sort of super "convince-a-wife" power or what? Sprinkle some of that magic fairy dust on me and I'd have a chance at joining ya.


... the spray. It has more range and lasts longer.


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

Plim said:


> Man, do you guys have some sort of super "convince-a-wife" power or what? Sprinkle some of that magic fairy dust on me and I'd have a chance at joining ya.


You just need to start doing really weird things and blame it on not riding and being cooped up too long. Like, walk around the house with a mug of broccoli. Draw glasses on your face with a permanent marker. Install a door knob on the wall next to the door and keep trying to use it. Stuff like that. I guarantee you, she'll gladly watch Mr. Poopypants for an overnighter after that.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

Plim said:


> Man, do you guys have some sort of super "convince-a-wife" power or what? Sprinkle some of that magic fairy dust on me and I'd have a chance at joining ya.


You gotta keep yo pimp hand strong:

https://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g45/Orphanedcowboy/?action=view&current=68d76c0d.flv


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

Fast Eddy said:


> You gotta keep yo pimp hand strong:
> 
> https://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g45/Orphanedcowboy/?action=view&current=68d76c0d.flv


Not only do I not have a strong pimp hand, but my wife now says I have to put you on the ignore list. :blush:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

camping... even the Big Dummy has shelter


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a whole list of guys like you who got married, had a kid, and pretty much dropped out of riding. Bummer. You were one of the good ones too...


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

Fast Eddy said:


> I have a whole list of guys like you who got married, had a kid, and pretty much dropped out of riding. Bummer. You were one of the good ones too...


I'll take that as a compliment.

My riding is actually starting to come back after dropping to near-zero for a few months. Getting some evening rides in, rode Tamarancho last weekend, even managed to hit D-ville a couple of weeks ago. I haven't lost all hope!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Plim said:


> I'll take that as a compliment.
> 
> My riding is actually starting to come back after dropping to near-zero for a few months. Getting some evening rides in, rode Tamarancho last weekend, even managed to hit D-ville a couple of weeks ago. I haven't lost all hope!


one day your kid(s) will probably ride bikes...
i think that says it all...

kids on bikes

on a side note... one of my best backpacking trips was with a buddy and his two girls. at the time 5 & 8 years old. 6 mile hike to Barlow Flats in Big Sur. 5 year old fueled with gummy worms... great kid. now the oldest (14 years old) rides as the stoker with her dad, and they can ride anywhere up to 100 miles, nice and smooth. the kid is already riding like a veteran... backpacking? like a fish to water...

peace...d


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> one day your kid(s) will probably ride bikes...
> i think that says it all...
> 
> kids on bikes
> ...


Yup. My riding is cut back a bit now, but in a little while I think I'll be enjoying it more than ever, 'cause it'll be with my kids. Looking forward to that big time.


----------



## Slap Happy (Feb 3, 2004)

A quick tip on the food front. I bought this book years ago for backpacking and mountaineering. Sometimes I get lazy and just buy the REI in a bag stuff, but this a great source for home prepped meals. http://www.amazon.com/Well-Fed-Backpacker-June-Fleming/dp/0394738047

I've also come up with my own recipe for trail burritos...

tortillas (as noted earlier - best more durable bread like thing to pack...)
cheddar string cheese (keeps great in the individual packs...)
your favorite level of hot sauce from Taco Bell (I go medium...)
minute rice
Trader Joes dehydrated black bean soup

Boil water, drop in the rice and bean mix and do the normal let it sit for 5. Hit that tortilla real quick with the stove, string up some cheese, mix in your rice/beans, on with the top notch salsa and you are good to go! Very light and filling.

Someone else mentioned the salad bags too. They keep amazingly well. You can even just dump the dressing and all included fixins in the bag and shake to mix. Works great.

Enjoy your adventures. I did this back in college in Santa Barbara (which incidentally is probably the perfect place to try this sort of thing...in the fall or spring.) We brought way too many people, all the wrong gear, got snowed on, and had the time of our lives. Get out there and have fun!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Slap Happy said:


> tortillas (as noted earlier - best more durable bread like thing to pack...)
> cheddar string cheese (keeps great in the individual packs...)
> your favorite level of hot sauce from Taco Bell (I go medium...)
> minute rice
> ...


and of course tea...


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

*Beer? Nah, man - tequila*



pimpbot said:


> What food is good, easy to cook on a camp stove, and doesn't weigh a ton. Bonus points for stuff that you cook in water, therefore being lighter weight.


I've never been bikepacking, but want to - so this thread is really interesting. Thanks for posting pics of your setup (I'm wondering - is it possible on a FS? I guess I could lock it out... hmm)

However, I have been regular backpacking recently, and here's what you can do for food: just go to REI or some similar place, and get some dehydrated meals in packets that you can just add boiling water to and let sit. I know, doesn't sound very appetizing, but actually, they are surprisingly good! Light food is good, stuff like crackers, instant mashed potatoes - they even have little peanut butter in a packet things at REI. I also bring a couple of fruits along, like apples. Another thing I wouldn't go without is hot chocolate packets for a cold night. And beer? Well, I don't know about you but warm beer is yucky. I just take some tequila in a small flask, a couple limes, and pour some salt in a small ziploc. Much lighter, and more effective per square inch than beer. Yowza! :thumbsup:


----------



## Plim (Dec 8, 2004)

shredchic said:


> I've never been bikepacking, but want to - so this thread is really interesting. Thanks for posting pics of your setup (I'm wondering - *is it possible on a FS*? I guess I could lock it out... hmm)


Yes. If I were constantly riding loaded, I'd use a hardtail, but for setting up base camp and doing unloaded rides from there, FS is nice. Spesh Stumpy FSR, Turner Flux, both loaded:


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

Plim said:


> Yes. If I were constantly riding loaded, I'd use a hardtail, but for setting up base camp and doing unloaded rides from there, FS is nice. Spesh Stumpy FSR, Turner Flux, both loaded:


OK, cool - I just looked at your Coe trip thread just now - looks like you guys had a lot of fun!


----------



## HazMat (May 10, 2007)

*bikepacking Point Reyes*

I'm going to try the light weight "adventure backpack" bike packing this weekend at Point Reyes SP.

Which bike?







My equipment


----------



## Hel Mot (Sep 19, 2007)

For food, I highly recommend these "hockey puck" things. Take a few sheets of aluminum foil and put in some chicken (un cooked, ikes), cream of broccoli soup, other veggies of your choice and then freeze it. Don't take it out of the freezer until you are ready to leave. Here's the part that may be sketchy this summer, when you get to camp build a fire, probably a bad idea this summer. Once you get some good coals, chuck your puck into the coals and let it sit in there for at about an hour. I was skeptical at first but, they are yummy after a long day backpacking. The down side is that it will only work for your first night out. 

Who ever posted about many people packing too much stuff when they go out on multiday trips, I am one of those people. Every trip I take less and still I find I have things I don't need. As for getting beer cold, beer cans chill really fast in mountain streams. I don't take beer when I backpack but, if I were on a bike, I'm bringing a twelver and ditching the tent sleeping pad, backpack stove and cook pans. There are so many things to eat that taste good that don't require heat or pans. PBR ASAP!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

here's an obvious answer to the beer conundrum...


----------



## MtnBikerDan (Aug 9, 2005)

suspended no less!!!!


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> here's an obvious answer to the beer conundrum...


Heh heh,.  2 suspension forks... gotta love it...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

that pic makes me laff

imagine that being 200yrs ago... 

kind of like those Comcast commercials ... Saving a load of Benjamins...

but in reverse... put MTB bike guy with a keg of beer pulled on a suspension trailer... 200yrs ago...


----------



## General Hickey (Jan 6, 2008)

@Hazmat, definatly the full suspension. You're carrying all your weight on your back, which I promise you will kill your ass. You'll want all the cusioning you can get.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Bob Yak trailer on CL: http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/741154257.html

(not mine). Retails for $329 at REI (with the cargo sack)

I have one. I've used it at Point Reyes for an overnighter, and numerous day trips at Tahoe with the family beach stuff. Works great.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*poser pic*

check this out... pretty funky
pulled it over to storage... 
looks like wrenchin a little has taken precedent over camping...

maybe in the next month things will slow down.

peace...d


----------



## Ouroboros (Jan 20, 2008)

Is there any where near Wilder that's good for bikepacking? Since you can't actually camp in the park, I was wondering if there's anywhere close enough to set up camp so I can take a day ride in Wilder.


----------



## dmorgan (May 11, 2008)

*Minimalist*

Go light. You don't need all the gear you see in some of these photos. For shelter, bring a sleeping bag (the Montbell down stretch bags are great for the tosser and turner), an insulated air mattress (not self inflating as they are too big, Big Agnes is good) and a tarp (fold it over the bag taco style) or bivy sack. Wear all your clothes to bed (even gloves) and you can get by with a lighter sleeping bag. Keep your head completely covered at night with a balaclava if it is cold. Use the Camelback as a pillow (shut off the valve 1st). For food, use energy bars, jerky and trail mix. If you really have to have hot food, stay at a developed campsite and bring tortillas and precooked sausages and cook over a fire with a stick. Instead of coffee in the morning, eat a caffeinated expresso flavored get. For alcohol, good whisky (put in a water bottle) instead of beer. Use a bike rack and cargo net but strap some weight to the handlebars to keep the bike balanced. Put a normal amount of weight in the Camelback. A down vest (fleece is 2nd choice) adds a lot of warmth for the weight. Bring water purification tablets or a filter if needed. Most importantly, go and find out how little you actually need to bring. 
FYI, John Muir used to go for days into the wilderness with nothing more than a bedroll and bread. Don't make it complicated. Weigh your gear each tme and work on getting the weight lighter.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

here's the last revision of my packing
which I used on my attempt at The Tour Divide

no doubt: pretty minimal

no sleeping bag
instead a woobie from Kifaru
and a Kifaru Parka
Patagonia capeline long johns
1 beanie
a ground tarp made of sailcloth material
a Kifaru ParaTarp
4 MSR ground hog stakes
sticks for poles and use twigs if you need more tent stakes...


----------

